# Ohhhhhhhhh, LOL,



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

hope I don't get in trouble for this one, if so, it's all my sister's fault:lofl:

I was reading lilylily's post on working for Disney and my sis sent me this, so it really bust me up!!

How do you manage to get fired on the first day in a Winnie the Poo costume?  

By putting on your costume pants backwards.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, the image didn't load so I can only use my imagination which runs wild . . . !  Took a chance and searched for it.  Viola!  HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

is the image not showing now TG?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> is the image not showing now TG?



Not for me.  But, I'm special . . . computers hate me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, well, I can see it, and not too much interest it seems so not going to worry, especially since you found it by googling or whatever


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol, you peaked my interest guys, I wasn't seeing that image either in original post.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

I copy and pasted it, that might be why.  I probably better use the pic icon next time


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2014)

Now that's funny. Poor Poo.


----------

